# How long does platy pregnancy last?



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

And how do i know when she is about to give birth?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It can last anywhere from 3-5 weeks, more or less. 
Signs of birth (varies from fish to fish but all generally the same)
*Really boxy stomach, you can see the opening where the babies come out, less of an appetite, stays in one place and "shimmys" (kinda looks like she flapping her tail back and forth) gravid spot is very dark. (easier to tell on guppies).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Aidenw19 (Sep 15, 2012)

Will she eat the babies as soon as they come out?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sometimes, yes. But normally no. They are supposed to have some hormone that keeps them from eating them.


----------

